# Bridgestone Dueler Revo VS GoodYear Wrangler MT/R



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Bridgestone Dueler Revo VS GoodYear Wrangler MT/R

Has anyone had both of these tires? 
I have the Revo's now, 27k on them and they need to be replaced before winter. Reviews seem pretty good on these goodyears as well. 
I Need something that looks aggressive and can do well in the snow. Im happy if I can get 30k out of them. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JeffNY;593263 said:


> Bridgestone Dueler Revo VS GoodYear Wrangler MT/R
> 
> Has anyone had both of these tires?
> I have the Revo's now, 27k on them and they need to be replaced before winter. Reviews seem pretty good on these goodyears as well.
> ...


Wrong thread....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JeffNY;593263 said:


> Bridgestone Dueler Revo VS GoodYear Wrangler MT/R
> 
> Has anyone had both of these tires?
> I have the Revo's now, 27k on them and they need to be replaced before winter. Reviews seem pretty good on these goodyears as well.
> ...


so did the revo's grip good in the snow? they say they are supose to be pretty good?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

Revos
I had a set on my tahoe and they where great in the snow, but dont expect to get alot of milage out of them, very soft compound. not my plow vehicle


MTR
I have these on my jeep I think if you didnt get them to wide they would be fine and they would last longer the the revos


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This thread is worthless with out some pics...


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Here we go.....


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

cat320;593282 said:


> so did the revo's grip good in the snow? they say they are supose to be pretty good?


I thought they did very well in the snow.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Get the MT/R's Thats what im getting I love the Traction they have and they lasted alot longer than the Silent armors i have now. Also i love the sidewall protection they have.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

how are the mtr's compared to the silent armours in the snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

OK.. I have used both... 2 totally different tires for 2 different reasons..... (I sell them also) The bridestone Revo's are an all terrian tire good for the road, snow, and wet weather... A little noisy for an all terrian, and you must I repeat must rotate very frequently and find the right air pressure for your truck... They will go over 50,000 miles with care.... The Goodyear MT/R's are a dedicated mud and "rock" tire they are not as good in wet weather as an all terrian, but unbelievable in deep snow where your truck needs to dig it's way out.. or mud and rocks.... Do not expect a quite ride or high miles..... I use the Revo's to replace the stock tires on all my daily drivers to use everyday they are a very decent tire and to plow with they work better than most.... the MT/R's I never plowed with but beat the snot out of on my used to be driven daily rock crawler and they took a massive beating.....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

so what size will keep the tire same as stock 275/70/18 in the revo's?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

goto this page and match up the size that you have in inches... height and width... to your old tires you are replacing... If you need to find out the dimentions of your current size look it up by the manufacturer in the sizes and specs. pages... every manufacturer and tire line the sizes vary slightly... or some not so slightly.. it's best to look up your manufacturer and get the closest size in dimention and rim size... all the manufacturers have these pages.. they are my best friends.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.bridgestonetire.com/tireselector/SizeSpecs_BS_EN.aspx?Product_ID=1055

Sorry forgot to paste the link.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

you also have to remember not all tire manufactures make all sizes.. sometimes you either have to change the size or the brand... BFGoodrich A/t's probably have the largest range of sizes than any other all terrian tire out there... they are also a very good tire.... I had a set on my cherokee, and wrangler combined go almost 90 thousand miles... I only changed them because they dry rotted ( I was sad to see them go) but that also is a much lighter vehicle when optimum tire pressure was hovering around 22 psi.... What people need to learn is not pump up to what the tire says max pressure... it is that you have to learn the right pressure for your vehicle for best traction, and wear....... This is an old jeepers trick, but it works for any vehicle especially modified ones with different size tires, weights... (winches, plows, tool boxes, any regular loads.) Most people don't relize that you should have 2 different amounts of air in your tires with and without a plow....... do this write it down and leave in your glove compartment... for the future....... 
http://www.film.queensu.ca/cj3b/Tech/TirePressure.html
this way is a little messy, but you can do it with a piece of chalk and a long driveway or parking lot.. just remember it must be dry out to do this..... Sorry I'm a little anal retentive about tires thats why I sell them to spread the word......


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Just put my second set of REVO's on my truck, wouldnt go back to anything else. Best a/t tire ive owned. But like the posts above said you must rotate them. I bought the load range E ones and they havent disappointed me yet.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Just by looking at them the revos will be a much better bad weather tire, tons of sipping.

Cheers


----------

